

[STackoverflow]: What's your most controversial programming opinion? - kracekumar
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/406760/whats-your-most-controversial-programming-opinion

======
damian2000
Nice list ... here's the top ten in order ...

\- Programmers who don't code in their spare time for fun will never become as
good as those that do.

\- The only "best practice" you should be using all the time is "Use Your
Brain".

\- "Googling it" is okay!

\- Most comments in code are in fact a pernicious form of code duplication.

\- XML is highly overrated.

\- Not all programmers are created equal.

\- I fail to understand why people think that Java is absolutely the best
"first" programming language to be taught in universities.

\- If you only know one language, no matter how well you know it, you're not a
great programmer.

\- Performance does matter.

\- Print statements are a valid way to debug code.

